# ONR - First Time Use!



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Got all my bloody mixtures wrong for first use! :wall:

4 capfuls of ONR to 5 litres of water, should have been 1 to 1 1/2 capfuls :wall::wall:

3 1/2 capfuls of ONR in 946ml spray bottle for pre-wash, should have been 1 capful :wall::wall::wall:

However the pre-wash bottle has hardly been used. So I've got plenty left in that & I've topped it up with water

The ONR process is soooooo easy and does leave the car gleaming.

I also used OID as a QD. This was mixed at 3 parts water to 1 part OID. The smell of this stuff is great! Reminds me of Bazooka chewing gum!

I gave the car 2 coats of OID QD, mainly coz I like the smell! :lol:

Anways here are some pics ...


















Last 3 pics taken in the garage coz it started to rain! :wall:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looks lovely :thumb: glad you liked it.

yep - should be 1oz (30ml) to about 7-8L, depending on your water hardness. You can add a little extra if you have uber hard water. I also often use the pre-spray at the same dilution as the wash solution (as I'm a tight git) and it still does a decent job when its not too dirty.

OID is also a cracker and does leave a lovely finish


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

Great Job...

Sorry but what is OID?, the search wouldn't work on it??


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

instant detailer?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

yep - Opt Instant Detailer


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

matt_r said:


> Sorry but what is OID?, the search wouldn't work on it??


http://www.detailedobsession.com/ca...d=249&osCsid=d5c10e7a35041a4284dbfc8d9b6f2ef0

:thumb:


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Hello Folks,

So here's the inevitable conundrum question...
What does OID do that ONR doesn't or vice versa i.e. what does ONR do that
OID doesn't. Confuzzled yet 

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

OID is a quick detailer - just to add a little gloss and slickness on an ALREADY CLEAN surface.


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

Cheers everyone, thats great..


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Bigpikle said:


> OID is a quick detailer - just to add a little gloss and slickness on an ALREADY CLEAN surface.


So, a wipe of ONR, followed by a coat of OID and finish with OOS (Opti Seal)
and Health & Safety compels me to hand out sunglasses for people to walk 
past... 


Regards,
Steve


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

O-S _and_ OID may be over kill?

:lol: @ sunglasses though


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Trust me do all 3. i did it and lets just say I was very surprised. Opti Seal seemed to make it look shinnier overnight too. I think it does that once its cured. Another layer of opti seal this weekend. Those thre products are. lets face it, brilliant.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

OS is a great sealant that is a standalone LSP in its own right. Using after each wash is way overkill though, so maybe every few weeks and use OID or OCW (Opt Car wax spray) after the maintenance washes.


----------

